# Tried my hand at taxidermy (Deer mount)



## Big Brad Va (Jan 30, 2012)

Well done! Awesome


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not bad at all


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

I like it!!

HortonWildman


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice job:thumbs_up


----------



## Westcreek1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good for you! Looks great!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Looks good from what I can see. It's funny that you say that, some of my best clients have done a few things here and there. They are the ones who never ask me who much or how long it takes now!(LOL)


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks good to me.Congrats:thumbs_up


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

Nice job! Especially for it still drying.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Matt D said:


> Looks good from what I can see. It's funny that you say that, some of my best clients have done a few things here and there. They are the ones who never ask me who much or how long it takes now!(LOL)


X2 ON THAT! once they give it a try they tell me it looks so easy when you do it! thats what i thought when i started. after 20 some yrs its not bad now


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes it does look fine good for you!


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

u r on ur way. great job.


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Kool job


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks better then some I have seen that where paid for. Thats a great job


----------

